# So Cal CL: 8 year old Golden needs a new home



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I pray that someone adopts her.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Could you give the poster the contact for Golden rescue for the area and encourage them to work with rescue to find her a new home?

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I tried emailing them. The number listed is a home phone b/c my texts bounced back. I will try to call them when I get off work. I wish I could take her. DH will kill me if I bring home a dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emailed*

I just emld. the owner at [email protected] and asked them to call a Golden Ret. Rescue to see if they will take her. I sent them the link
National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beatuiful girl, she doesn't look 8.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Never heard*

Never got any reply from the owner, not surprised!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Ad got flagged for removal-it's no longer on CL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carolina Mom*

I see that, Sandy. Hope they gave this girl to a rescue!


----------



## renngrrl (Dec 5, 2013)

What a cutie, I totally would have driven down state for her!

I hope someone was able to get her.

Gwyn


----------

